

Tackling Creative Roadblocks - tylerrooney
http://4ormat.com/ecr/tackling-creative-roadblocks

======
SimpleConcepts
If I could add something to this list, it would be to stop judging people
(sounds religious) because everyone is different. Hence, surrounding yourself
with different people makes you realize new markets, and helps you come up
with different ideas. Most people have a simple side to them so identify it,
and mass produce their simple solutions in a concrete fashion.

Smiling usually helps in the initial introduction to meeting different people
:)

------
abeta
Great reminder that the "inability to start starting" is often caused by
indecision and the anxiety of picking the right path, i.e. Fear, Uncertainty,
and Dread. Great post.

------
trematron
Lesson learned - work naked, be productive. Words to live by.

